# Mem. Day weekend cooks?



## Captain Morgan

I just got home with my brisket, first one I've done in 2 years.  I'll be reading through all the recent posts on this topic.

Also got an unbelievable deal on some thighs, so I'll probably eat that tonight while the beef is smoking.

What about youse guys?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I just got home with my brisket, first one I've done in 2 years.  I'll be reading through all the recent posts on this topic.
> 
> Also got an unbelievable deal on some thighs, so I'll probably eat that tonight while the beef is smoking.
> 
> What about youse guys?



Dungeness Crab Legs tonight

KC Masterpiece- Spicy Caribbean Jerk and Ginger & Garlic Marinaded Chicken/Bacon wrapped skewers for Saturday

2 racks of pork spares, one rack of beef spares, corn on the cob and beans done in the smoker for Sunday.


----------



## Rob D.

Just finished grilling for the guys here at work - bbq sauce marinated pork cutlets, hot dogs, hamburgs, and pork cutlet pinwheels (julienned carrot, green, yellow and red peppers, vidalia onion and pecorino romano cheese) marinated in itlalian dressing.  Chicken salad (from leftover bbq'd chicken), green salad, followed by whitehouse cherry klondike bars. =P~ 

Tomorrow is pork shoulder and spare ribs.  It's actually getting nice out here (there's a big bright thing in the sky, wasn't sure what it was at first   ), so while the WSMis running I'll be drinking summer specials (pink lemonade and absolut)....wooohoooo......

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan

wow Rob, pics of the pinwheels?  They sound great?  What cut did you use?


I'm starting my brisket in a couple of hours....


Here's the meat and then trimmed and rubbed...


















Comments and advice are welcome...I'm a Carolina boy!


----------



## Rob D.

Sorry cappie, no pics...didn't even think of it, even though we probably have a half dozen or so digital cameras around here....

The pork cutlet that I used for them looked to be a thin slice (about 1/4") of shoulder cut...kind of a pain to find pieces  good enough to make wraps with, so the pinwheels varied in width...held them together with a couple of toothpicks....no complaints from the chowhounds....

Rob


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Looks like some good eats coming up Capt! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Captain Morgan

no guarantee Nick...the first I ever cooked (4 or 5 years ago) was a corned beef brisket.  It's all they had at the store, and I thought it was all them Texas boys were talking about.  I kept saying.."This tastes like pastrami!"

  Second and third I overcooked (now I now) cause I just thought it was like pot roast, except drier.

  I'm hoping this one tastes like steak.  4 pm eastern, it's on with hickory...


----------



## Captain Morgan

By the way, I got that 12 pounds for $1.48 a pound at Sams!!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Dang Tex, I thought I was getting a deal!  I always heard that Texas/KC had higher brisket prices cause of high demand!

Thanks for ruining that part of my weekend. :-X    :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Looks good Cappy!  You're gonna have a great lunch tomorrow!  Lots of black pepper, I love black pepper!!  Keep us up to date with pics!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Hey Larry, stay close to the computer if you can tomorrow, I'm gonna have some questions. [-o<


----------



## Greg Rempe

Did a 7lb pork butt for the Airboss today for lunch...it was, of ocurse, a success...made some home made sauce and some baked beans w/ PP in it!  A great lunch..no dinner for me, to full!! #-o 

Going to Rempshaker's place on Monday for a cook-out at his house...will report back, maybe some pics too!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Well my son is coming home on leave tomorrow. When we get home from the airport, I'll make some turkey and chuck roast taquitos. Sunday afternoon, the family is coming to free load off of me and to see my son. I'm doing spare ribs and chicken thighs. Monday I'm marching in the parade, then burgers and beer back at the firehouse. Later that night some of my sons friends are coming over for more burgers and I'll probably cook up a batch of ABTs for them. Then.................ahhhhhh, back to work on Tuesday for a much needed break! Hope everybody enjoys their weekend!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Hey Larry, stay close to the computer if you can tomorrow, I'm gonna have some questions. [-o<



I'm here for you brother!


----------



## Bruce B

Hey Cap,

Use anything else in the rub besides black pepper? That thing looks huge, bigger than 12lbs. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Captain Morgan

well  the label said 12.06 pounds, so I'm just guessing!  


Damn sure looks big to me! I've got the wsm fairly stable, and planning on going to bed soon.  Will I wake up in time?   The fire burned hot early, and the coals may not last till I get up!

  That said, I got up at 4:30 this morning, and I'm going to bed!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Moving to General BBQ :!:


----------



## Bruce B

*YO CAPTAIN* time to get up and give us a report. C'mon.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Overslept!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      (wonder what causes that?)

WSM was on it's way below 150 when I finally stumbled out there.
No idea how high the brisket got, but it's done!






The flat is a little drier than I wanted, but tender.  The point has enough fat to still be juicy.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Looks good Cappy!  Did you foil when you pulled it off?  Where are sliced pics??


----------



## Captain Morgan

coming soon.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> coming soon.



 :bbbat:


----------



## Captain Morgan

will you wait a freakin minute?


----------



## Captain Morgan

not much smoke ring, and a little over done...I wanted some pink in the middle.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> not much smoke ring, and a little over done...I wanted some pink in the middle.



Job well done Cappy!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

well I slept through the critical points, so I missed my chances at learning more from you.  I'll do another one soon.  Thanks for staying up all night waiting on my questions.  You can take a nap now. :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe

This is the second brisket that has no ring...is that by choice?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well I slept through the critical points, so I missed my chances at learning more from you.  I'll do another one soon.  Thanks for staying up all night waiting on my questions.  You can take a nap now. :!:



I was on until after 11pm waiting for you!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

I can't explain that....I had plenty of smoke going before I passed..um, went to sleep.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> This is the second brisket that has no ring...is that by choice?



Greg are you referring to mine too?  The reason mine didn't have one is cause my temps were too high during the beginning of my cook and caused the meat temp to rise way too fast.  The smoke ring stops forming once the meat temp goes above 140*.  This is the reason I put cold meat right out of the fridge onto the cooker.  The longer you can safely keep the meat below 140* with smoke hitting it, the better your smoke ring will be.


----------



## Captain Morgan

well there's part of my problem....I let the brisket come to room temp before putting it on.

  So I did learn one thing.  The bark had a great smoke flavor though.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well there's part of my problem....I let the brisket come to room temp before putting it on.
> 
> So I did learn one thing.  The bark had a great smoke flavor though.



The smoke ring only looks good, it doesn't effect the flavor.  The meat will continue to take on smoke "flavor" for the entire cook.  I've never heard someone say, "dang that's a great tasting smoke ring"!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Ok...I usually take my meat out of the fridge and then right on to the WSM so I get a big ring...didn't know if no smoke ring was intended!! :!: 

Cappy, glad it tasted good!


----------



## jminion1

Larry 
The smokering is sweet in flavor.   
Jim


----------



## LarryWolfe

jminion said:
			
		

> Larry
> The smokering is sweet in flavor.
> Jim



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Ok...I usually take my meat out of the fridge and then right on to the WSM so I get a big ring...*didn't know if no smoke ring was intended!! :!: *
> 
> Cappy, glad it tasted good!



I did intend to have a better smoke ring on mine but I had temp prob's!


----------



## Uncle Al

Captain,

What did you  mean about wanting some pink in the middle? Were you looking for "medium" as in roast beef? That might be a little bit on the tough to chew side, I would think.

Al


----------



## Captain Morgan

Thanks Al....like I said, brisket is a fairly new animal for me.  I just didn't want it to be dry.  I was hoping a little rare in the middle might mean juicy, but it makes sense that it would still be tough.  Maybe it's not as overcooked as I thought, but the slices dried out real quick!


----------



## txpgapro

Had to buy 2 more briskets for the cook.  Up to six now.  Gonna have a taste test.  All will get worcestershire sauce then the rub.  Gonna wrap 'em over night then to the pit about 9pm Sunday night.  Wrap 'em in tin around 8am Monday and pull to cool around 3pm.  Slice and serve by 5pm.  Here are the rubs I'm using.  TexasRub, Fatz PigPowder, Wolfe Rub, Bad Bryon's Butt Rub, Gordon's Grub Rub, and my own attmept at some spices.  Each brisket goes into a seperate and marked pan for comments from the guests.  Also doing 40# of chicken quarters and mopping with Miguel Carlos BBQ & Mop Sauce. Looks like an all nighter.  Also 3 gallons of BBQinFL baked beans, and 100 ears of corn.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Captain,

I don't have much more experience than you on the briskets but two secrets I learned were 1) cook at very low temps 190-200.  Anything above 210 and you risk boiling the juices out and 2)cook all the way through at least to 180-185 or until the brisket is kind of like a meat jello consistency (all wiggly)
that way the fat has rendered into the meat.  You get a very juciy brisket that way.  Be careful though because you can over cook.  Pull and wrap and foil and save those juices for either a BBQ broth or to pour over the brisket after you slice it.

One last question. Have you tried Bill Cannon's Texas BBQ Rub?  It is absolultely fantastic.  Good on just about any kind of meat but especially brisket.

For the smoke ring I add soaked wood chunks directly to the coals.  Chips tend to burn off too quickly.  I've used mixtures of hickory or oak mixed with apple or cherry with very nice results.

Not bad for a first attempt though. Enjoy! and don't forget to finish off those burnt ends!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

txpgapro said:
			
		

> Had to buy 2 more briskets for the cook.  Up to six now.  Gonna have a taste test.  All will get worecestershire sauce then the rub.  Gonna wrap 'em over night then to the pit about 9pm Sunday night.  Wrap 'em in tin around 8am Monday and pull to cool around 3pm.  Slice and serve by 5pm.  Here are the rubs I'm using.  TexasRub, Fatz PigPowder, Wolfe Rub, Bad Bryon's Butt Rub, Gordon's Grub Rub, and my own attmept at some spices.  Each brisket goes into a seperate and marked pan for comments from the guests.  Also doing 40# of chicken quarters and mopping with Miguel Carlos BBQ & Mop Sauce. Looks like and all nighter.  Also 3 gallons of BBQinFL baked beans, and 100 ears of corn.



You're the man Miguel!  Let us know the results of your rub test.  Very anxious to hear about it.


----------



## jminion1

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I don't have much more experience than you on the briskets but two secrets I learned were 1) cook at very low temps 190-200.  Anything above 210 and you risk boiling the juices out and 2)cook all the way through at least to 180-185 or until the brisket is kind of like a meat jello consistency (all wiggly)
> that way the fat has rendered into the meat.



I've heard this stated before but have never found it to be true, you are not going to boil juices out of the brisket because the science of it doesn't work that way. The moisture in the cells are released as they break down, most of that happening during the stall from internal temps of 160 to 175 degree. 

The other problem I see if with this method of cooking is if your pit temps are 190 to 200 it takes a very long time to get the internal to your finish temp, the longer it takes the easier it is to dry out the exterior portions of the brisket.

Try raising your pit temps to 225 to 235 and repeat your cook, pull at 185 to 190 internal, wrap and let it set in a dry cooler for a few hours. 

Jim


----------



## Kloset BBQR

jminion said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have much more experience than you on the briskets but two secrets I learned were 1) cook at very low temps 190-200.  Anything above 210 and you risk boiling the juices out and 2)cook all the way through at least to 180-185 or until the brisket is kind of like a meat jello consistency (all wiggly)
> that way the fat has rendered into the meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard this stated before but have never found it to be true, you are not going to boil juices out of the brisket because the science of it doesn't work that way. The moisture in the cells are released as they break down, most of that happening during the stall from internal temps of 160 to 175 degree.
> 
> The other problem I see if with this method of cooking is if your pit temps are 190 to 200 it takes a very long time to get the internal to your finish temp, the longer it takes the easier it is to dry out the exterior portions of the brisket.
> 
> Try raising your pit temps to 225 to 235 and repeat your cook, pull at 185 to 190 internal, wrap and let it set in a dry cooler for a few hours.
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...


Jim,

I hate to disagree with you but I can only comment on the briskets I've cooked and moving the temps down did the trick for me.  Actually got that tip from Bill Cannon when I bought some of his rub. The only problem I've had cooking at these temps is the time.  My last brisket took somewhere in the neighborhood of 22 1/2 hours but was the juiciest brisket I've ever made.  Now part of the difference may have been the cookers.  I never could get  a moist brisket on my WSM cooking at those higher temps, but I'm not sure if it was related to the WSM or not.  I'd only cooked flats on my WSM.  When I got my Klose,  I found a place where I could get whole briskets and that was the same time I switched to the lower temps.  So not entirely sure whether its the cook, the coooker, the change to whole vs. flat briskets.  Too many variables.  All I know I've never had a dry brisket since.  My other techniques are the same as yours, pull at 185, foil and let sit for a least an hour and for me its been closer to three or four while the point was cooking.


----------



## Cookerme

Well it's  certainly much better brisket when it's cooked at 190-200.
and there's only one way to cook them at that temperature,an offset.
I cooked many in a weber kettle,Egg,and there's no comparison,offset makes a better brisket,ribs,chicken,pork shoulder,pretty much everyrthing is better on an offset cooker period.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Hey Mike,  can't wait to hear those results...keep us posted...can you take pictures?


----------



## jminion1

Two of the top brisket cooks I know (top ten KCBS) both cooking on offsets do packer cut in 6 to 7 hour, they are not cooking at those temps.
Switching to packers from flats makes a big difference. I have had taken first place money cooking on offsets, wsms, pellet cookers and ceramics, it is always the cook not the pit. The top ten brisket cooks for KCBS this last season represented all those styles pits. 

I always try to come up with repeatable methods and aftering cooking thousands of pounds of brisket I have found cooking at 190 to 200 has it's problems.
Jim


----------



## Captain Morgan

Very few competitions allow 20 hours worth of cooking time!

I thought whole packers were the way to go, I think I'd have had better control if I had just bought a flat.  And if I'd stayed awake!


----------



## Cookerme

Well no problems here cooking brisket and pork ribs at 190-200,never higher than 210,always come out  BBQ'd nicely,now on those other cookers i'v cooked on, i had no choice but to cook at higher temperatures.Always a poor replica of BBQ at those higher temperatures.


----------



## Captain Morgan

That's my problem, I just can't get any more eastern US than I am...7/10ths of a mile from the ocean...and I just don't know what to compare brisket too.  You can't find good brisket here.  I don't think I've ever had the real deal...Jack W told me it should taste like steak....today's was the best I've done, but parts around the edges where it hung over the water pan still tasted like pot roast.  I need to get some real brisket from one of you guys so I'll know what I'm shooting for.....so anyone wants a free place to stay in Myrtle Beach come on down!  You will have to make a brisket though!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> That's my problem, I just can't get any more eastern US than I am...7/10ths of a mile from the ocean...and I just don't know what to compare brisket too.  You can't find good brisket here.  I don't think I've ever had the real deal...Jack W told me it should taste like steak....today's was the best I've done, but parts around the edges where it hung over the water pan still tasted like pot roast.  I need to get some real brisket from one of you guys so I'll know what I'm shooting for.....so anyone wants a free place to stay in Myrtle Beach come on down!  You will have to make a brisket though!



Cappy, we'll throw one on the cooker in Sept!


----------



## Captain Morgan

I guess I can wait that long...


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I guess I can wait that long...



Then buy and smoke another one, practice makes perfect!!  :!:


----------



## txpgapro

The Memorial Day BBQ Blowout is offically underway as thebriskets have been rubbed and put to bed for the night.  The pit will be fired up tomorrow evening, and the meat will be laid around 9:00pm.  More pics tomorrow.


----------



## Greg Rempe

I would love to be there and taste all the different rubs...looks great!! :!:  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I would love to be there and taste all the different rubs...looks great!! :!:  =D>



I'd just like to have a cooker that would hold all that meat!!!  I can't wait to see the pics and here the results!!!  I'm envious of you Tex!


----------



## jminion1

Off to Wa state championship. Have 2 CABs, 4 butts, 4 racks of spares, 36 thighs to cook. Smoked salmon and the wife is doing a dessert. Looks like close to 30 teams to cook against. Will let you know Monday evening how it went.
Jim


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'd wish you luck but I doubt you need it. :!:


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Very few competitions allow 20 hours worth of cooking time!
> 
> I thought whole packers were the way to go, I think I'd have had better control if I had just bought a flat.  And if I'd stayed awake!



Memphis in May does but they only cook pork except in the anything but category.  

Cook the point Captain, and you'll never go back to flat's.   My offers still open,  I trade you the flat for the point even up, every time.


----------



## txpgapro

Looks like the start of my cook will be delayed a couple hours.  I swabbed the inside and outside of the pit with leftover peanut oil and it's been smoking furiously for over an hour.  I will never use peanut oil again.  I'll just stick with the Pam Grill spray.  Pit got so hot it sent my Maverick into a heart-attack.  Now the Maverick only says HHH.


----------



## txpgapro

Finally got the briskets on after some troubles.  Took awhile for the peanut oil rub down to burn off.  Then the smoker probe on my new Maverick ET-73 quit working.  I believe that the wire got crushed closing the door.  What good is a round wire conductor when it is gonna get flattened by a steel door?  Now I have to send it back and I hope that they warranty it.  I need to purchase a couple of 6 footers anyway, but I but the Maverick primarily for this cook.  Switched probes for the night so I will not be monitoring the meat.  Got so much meat on the racks I don't believe that the smoke and heat is circulating properly around the briskets.  There seems to be about 20* difference in the bottom and the top racks.  Now it's started pouring rain again.  My all night is not started out good at all.  At least the Corona's are cold!


----------



## Captain Morgan

hang in there TX!  You'll pull it out...and you've got the Corona's to kee[ you company!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

txpgapro said:
			
		

> Finally got the briskets on after some troubles.  Took awhile for the peanut oil rub down to burn off.  Then the smoker probe on my new Maverick ET-73 quit working.  I believe that the wire got crushed closing the door.  What good is a round wire conductor when it is gonna get flattened by a steel door?  Now I have to send it back and I hope that they warranty it.  I need to purchase a couple of 6 footers anyway, but I but the Maverick primarily for this cook.  Switched probes for the night so I will not be monitoring the meat.  Got so much meat on the racks I don't believe that the smoke and heat is circulating properly around the briskets.  There seems to be about 20* difference in the bottom and the top racks.  Now it's started pouring rain again.  My all night is not started out good at all.  At least the Corona's are cold!



TX,

Just a little tip for the future.  I send my wire probe (I have a polder) down the smokestack.  No risk of the wire being crushed that way.  As far as the peanut oil goes, it works well for seasoning a pit, so at least your pit is now freshly seasoned.  Good luck with the briskethon cook.  Looking forward to hearing and seeng the results.


----------



## txpgapro

Just finished wrapping the briskets.  Internal temp was 160*.  Rained all night long!  Was able to keep the pit around 200*-215* though.  Finally set my telephone alarm and laid down at 5:30am for a quick nap and got up at 6:30am.  I'm so tired I forgot to take pictures of the meat before wrapping.  I will keep the meat cooking for another 4-5 hours.  Trying to do it "Bill's" way as close as I can.  I just started browning the 4 lbs. of bacon, and 4 lbs. of sausage for the beans.  Even got the wife shucking corn.


----------



## txpgapro

2:30pm - Just pulled the briskets out of the pit.  Internal meat temp - 195*.  I could make a dinner off the juice from these.  Man it is gonna be some dinner!  I'll post pics before and after slicing.  Gonna use my new Forschner high $ knife.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Here's some photo's of the cook I did for WSM Smoke Day.

http://community.webshots.com/album/357684202qDQFIF?985


----------



## john pen

I did some of those chicken and bacon on skewers. They were a huge hit. Smoked them till the bacon was done (about 3 hours) then painted 'em with duck sauce and then on the grill just enough to burn the tips. They were almost as big a hit as abt's !   Anyone ever smoke the big scallops wrapped in bacon ?


----------



## ScottyDaQ

john pen said:
			
		

> ...   Anyone ever smoke the big scallops wrapped in bacon ?



I'm not sure that would be something I would try.  Even with the bacon, I would think that the low 'n slow approach would ruin the real flavor of the scallop and that the texture would be that of a huge pencil eraser.... IMHO.  I'd stick to grilling them buggers.


----------



## Finney

I would have to agree with you Scotty.  Somethings just aren't supposed to be cooked low and slow.  Somethings have to be cooked quick.


----------



## LarryWolfe

I went to one of those fancy restaurants one time and had smoked scallops for an appetizer.  This was a long time ago, but I am sure they weren't in the smoke for the duration of the cook.  I remember we really liked the restaurant and the food, until we got the bill.  But yeah, I've heard/had smoked scallops.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Some do, but it's not a long smoke....Again, some things just aren't meant to be smoked.


----------



## Finney

That's usually done on a stove top smoker, and as Jim said... not for a long time.
Down here scallops are usually seared and towards very rare in the center.
Almost anything you would sear to eat would not benefit from a slow approach. :!:


----------



## Woodman1

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> jminion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Kloset BBQR":1zbwk8h9]
> I don't have much more experience than you on the briskets but two secrets I learned were 1) cook at very low temps 190-200.  Anything above 210 and you risk boiling the juices out and 2)cook all the way through at least to 180-185 or until the brisket is kind of like a meat jello consistency (all wiggly)
> that way the fat has rendered into the meat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard this stated before but have never found it to be true, you are not going to boil juices out of the brisket because the science of it doesn't work that way. The moisture in the cells are released as they break down, most of that happening during the stall from internal temps of 160 to 175 degree.
> 
> The other problem I see if with this method of cooking is if your pit temps are 190 to 200 it takes a very long time to get the internal to your finish temp, the longer it takes the easier it is to dry out the exterior portions of the brisket.
> 
> Try raising your pit temps to 225 to 235 and repeat your cook, pull at 185 to 190 internal, wrap and let it set in a dry cooler for a few hours.
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...


Jim,

I hate to disagree with you but I can only comment on the briskets I've cooked and moving the temps down did the trick for me.  Actually got that tip from Bill Cannon when I bought some of his rub. The only problem I've had cooking at these temps is the time.  My last brisket took somewhere in the neighborhood of 22 1/2 hours but was the juiciest brisket I've ever made.  Now part of the difference may have been the cookers.  I never could get  a moist brisket on my WSM cooking at those higher temps, but I'm not sure if it was related to the WSM or not.  I'd only cooked flats on my WSM.  When I got my Klose,  I found a place where I could get whole briskets and that was the same time I switched to the lower temps.  So not entirely sure whether its the cook, the coooker, the change to whole vs. flat briskets.  Too many variables.  All I know I've never had a dry brisket since.  My other techniques are the same as yours, pull at 185, foil and let sit for a least an hour and for me its been closer to three or four while the point was cooking.[/quote:1zbwk8h9]

Kloset, I will disagree with both you _and_ TexasBill on this count. In order to "boil" the fat out of a brisket, you would have to reach an internal temp equal to the boiling point of beef fat. I , and several others I know, cook briskets regularly at 230 to 250 degrees. I think that the foiling process allows the cut to remain juicy somehow. Now I'm not debating that you can cook a real juicy brisket at 180-200 degrees over a long time period. I'm just saying that I think you can produce just as good a product at a higher temp. The absolute key for me with brisket is the foiling at  the 160 degree internal temp and taking it up to 185-190 deg. Rest it wrapped in a towel placed in a cooler for about an hour and slice. The only problem I ever had with a brisket was that it was _too_ tender and juicy!  Woody


ps Hey Cap'n , I echo that you NEVER want the inside of a brisket to be pink! That will taste like a mudflap. There is a special alchemy that occurs with a brisket which causes it to go from a tough hunk of muscle to a divine piece of heaven. Problem is, you need to monitor it and know when it happens. The comment about the thing jiggling is a valid one. It'll feel like a hunk of jello, or a piece of liver when it is done. Just add some fava beans and you've got a meal! Do not give up on this cut. To me, it is the height of the art! The first time I "got" it, I almost cried! Woodrow


----------



## Finney

glock73110 said:
			
		

> now im cornfused


Then welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Woodman1

Glock, it can be done either way. The trick is to keep trying until you decide what produces the best product in a manner that you can live with. I actually was over at Kloset's house after he cooked that brisket for 22 hour's I think. It was great brisket, but he looked like death warmed over! Am I right Dallas? Now, I've cooked some briskets I consider just as good for 12-14 hours at 230-250 degrees. I differ from Jim in that, I foil mine at a lower temp and allow it to rise to the "magic" 185 range in the foil before resting. For a competition, I would probably only want to take it to 180 before resting for maximum sliceability factor! You can actually let it get above 200 and have a great eating piece of meat. In fact, if you are planning on chopping it, I would recommend it!

ps. never, never, never take the brisket out of the juices! leave the leftovers in the foil sitting in the coagulated juices for reheating. That stuff is called demi glace and is the nectar of the Gods!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Woodman said:
			
		

> Glock, it can be done either way. The trick is to keep trying until you decide what produces the best product in a manner that you can live with. I actually was over at Kloset's house after he cooked that brisket for 22 hour's I think. It was great brisket, but he looked like death warmed over! Am I right Dallas? Now, I've cooked some briskets I consider just as good for 12-14 hours at 230-250 degrees. I differ from Jim in that, I foil mine at a lower temp and allow it to rise to the "magic" 185 range in the foil before resting. For a competition, I would probably only want to take it to 180 before resting for maximum sliceability factor! You can actually let it get above 200 and have a great eating piece of meat. In fact, if you are planning on chopping it, I would recommend it!
> 
> ps. never, never, never take the brisket out of the juices! leave the leftovers in the foil sitting in the coagulated juices for reheating. That stuff is called demi glace and is the nectar of the Gods!



Yeah,  you're right about the death warmed over part Woody.  Those all night cooks take a lot out of you.  But I did it all for you guys and the thanks I get is saying I looked like death warmed over.  Where is the love?  Woody I've cooked them both ways and all I can say is I have had better results when I keep the temps under 215 like Bill recommends.  It adds quite some time to the cook but hey its for my Q brothers man.  

I absolutely agree with the foiling and the keeping of those juices.  Nectar of the Gods!   It's Gold Jerry, Gold! :grin:


----------



## Woodman1

Looking forward to getting together this weekend. It could rain, but it's all part of the game you know? I bought the second EZ UP!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

With the few briskets I've done, I would agree with Woody! I've foiled them at 165*, then cooked until 195*. Juicy and tender each and every time.


----------



## txpgapro

Well I've finally got some rest, and sobered up.  The cook went well.  I thought the briskets were a little dry, considering how many I was cooking in such a confined space, but everyone else said it was great!  One guy who spent 10 years with Earl Campells team said even he was impressed.  Now for the results ----------they were all eaten or smoked up.  The id tags I used on the 6 briskets smoked up beyond recognition.  And there were so many people there(around 75) that no clear cut winner could be determined.  But, in my opinion, based on the talk, TexasRub Brisket Blend and Gordon's Grub Rub got the most "oh yeow"'s.  Next was Miguel Carlos Special Spices (my own blend), and the Wolfe Rub.  Bad Byron's Butt Rub and Fatz Pig Powder had the fewest raves.  All the briskets got the thumbs up though!  I personally was surprised with the flavor of Wolfe Rub.  Very good!  The Gordon's made the best juice by far.  Of course they use more brown sugar than the rest.  The 50#'s of chicken got a lot of EVOO and then a ton of Fatz Pig Powder.  Mixed it all up in a huge cooler.  Smoked it for an hour, then moved it to the grill as I mopped it with Miguel Carlos BBQ & Mop Sauce to finish it out.  This was the best flavored BBQ chicken I've ever eaten.  I don't know if it was the PigPowder rub or my mop sauce or the blend of both, but WOW!  The only draw back with the cookout was that I only allowed 1 hour for my turkey fryer to heat up to boil 100 ears of corn.  3 hours later, and after many had left, the corn was finally hot.  I waited till everyone left, and spent the next hour slicing all the kernels off and then vacuum sealing for the freezer.  I'll learn!


----------



## Finney

Sounds like a big time for all.
The brisket test sounds like a lot of fun.
I wish you could have gotten better responses from your guests.
Would have been good to have a little better log of their opinions.
It's all about fun and what you learn.
Keep up the good work.


----------

